# Sweeeet encloure



## Scleropages (Apr 24, 2012)

Made a sweeet coool enclosure..... going to get me a couple of boi lizards for it.....

It's coool... etc


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 24, 2012)

My Daughter says it is the prettiest enclosure she has seen


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 24, 2012)

That ...... Is ..... So ..... Prettiful


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 24, 2012)

It's.... weird....


----------



## Specks (Apr 24, 2012)

oh god paul you did :facepalm:


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 24, 2012)

thats alot of protein


----------



## Jessh88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonnyB (Apr 24, 2012)

You should call it sweet and sour lol...


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 24, 2012)

What should I keep in it?


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^ angle fish 
freshwater ones


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 24, 2012)

a midget....maybe a trio of midgets



Scleropages said:


> What should I keep in it?


----------



## Virides (Apr 25, 2012)

I see this and for some reason think Dr. Who....


----------



## Bandit05 (Apr 25, 2012)

Pink turtles lol


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 25, 2012)

bright red betta and some pink guppies.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 25, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> What should I keep in it?



Nothing. Whatever you put in there will definitely end up with a complex.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 25, 2012)

its not blue!


----------

